# advanced timing on ga16det



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

this is a dumb question, but i just want to ask to be on the safe side. my timing is currently advanced 10 deg. and i was just wandering if it will be safe to keep it advanced once the turbo is on. i couldn't find anything anywhere to see if wes's or anyone else's is still advanced so i figured it'd be better to just ask. well thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

set timing at 15* for boost. with 9.5:1 compression detonation can quickly become an issue.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think you're thinking about an SER mike... 

What type of fuel managment are you running? Well it really doesn't matter because if you're going turbo I would move the timing back to stock since even 1-2 deg can cause pinging/detonation, I don't know what you're 10 deg would do... why do you have it advanced 10 deg anyways?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JWT ECU and timing = 10 degrees. With or without boost.


----------

